# Aqua (Saline) Scan Question



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi

Dr B at Ceram has advised that I should have one of these scans, but my GP has never heard of it and I'm wondering where to go for one and how much it will cost.  Has anyone had one of these on the NHS? or had to go to a fertility clinic?

Thanks, Lara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya lara

I probably cant help too much here

I know of a lady who had one done

She had it done at her Fertility Clinic

that said i am not sure if they are available on the nhs or at a local hospital

Hope that you can get one sorted asap so u can be one step closer to your dreams

Love Emxx


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi there,

I believe this may be called a hystereosonogram...  and ultrasound that is down with  a water solution pumped into your uterus.  It seems this allows for more clarity of the insides... with less invasion then a hystereoscopy.  I may be having one done soon to make sure all is well after the D and C before doing next treatment.  Not all Radiologists do this.  Also not sure I spelled it quite right.  
Maybe some other members can comment if they found a place that does it?  
b123


----------

